# RP/Plot 'Bunnies' - MxM - Long term, literate, 18+



## teddybeau (Aug 4, 2021)

Hi everyone!

Call me Teddy! 

I'm searching for an 18+ partner willing to plot and write with me in a furry/anthro-based world [At what level, we can discuss; whether it's more similar to our own world or more like something out of a movie will be up to us!] using original or pre-existing furry characters.

The OC I plan on developing first is Oz, a ring-tailed lemur. He's a lifeguard that lives by the boardwalk he works for; he's in his late 20's, gay, and in need of some development! I'd love to tell you more about him over DMs or through Discord, so please feel free to ask for it!

I love working out ideas for characters and world-building with a partner. Most preferably in a literate style. Not every response needs to be particularly long paragraphs, but I'd sincerely prefer a mostly 'matched length' mindset.

[Note: I'm also not a fan of Beastars, so, if you are writing for a character of that verse, I'd rather we didn't go with the rules of that world, etc. Sorry for any inconvenience!]

*What I'm looking forward to: *


> What I'd really be interested in for my original character, Oz, is something that would highlight his sociable side — However, not everybody likes everybody else 100% of the time. A clash of personalities would be acceptable too!
> It'd be awesome to develop a little social circle between characters, I think, in a way that allows them to dig into their everyday lives, and their histories.
> Speaking in terms of genre, I'm interested in a *slice of life/character exploration* with *medium amounts of plot*.
> I understand none of this is particularly not safe for work, I just prefer creating with other adults. Plus, you can never know how a relationship might develop!


*A detailed view of my wants/Plot Bunnies:*


> While I'm really interested in developing either *friendly/rival dynamics* first and foremost, some *shipping/relationship dynamics* or situations that could be a lot of fun are:
> 
> YC enters a surfing competition and wins, they talk about surfing/the beach/etc.
> YC goes out on the water and hurts themself in some minor way, with Oz coming to their aid. As they get patched up, they talk and get to know each other.
> ...


Can't wait to hear from you!


----------



## teddybeau (Aug 5, 2021)

Still looking for potential partners!

Feel free to message me here, or ask for my Discord or Telegram!


----------



## DDdiamonddog99 (Aug 6, 2021)

Hi, this sounds interesting. Here's my Discord: BridgeZlin#8056


----------



## SomeRandoSmuts (Aug 6, 2021)

This sounds very interesting. Would you mind DMing me your discord so we can talk further?


----------



## Anon_the_human (Aug 6, 2021)

This sounds extremely interesting, would you like to chat over Discord?


----------

